# What size Cars...



## flyerrich (Feb 17, 2014)

I have an HO scale layout in the works. What size i.e. length cars and engines (steam and diesel) configuration should I be looking at for my track setup. I have 15", 18", some 22" radius curves around the layout. I know from reading some magazines articles some cars can't/don't navigate certain radii well if they are too long. I am sure certain engines would have the same problem. My layout will be using both steam and diesel because I like both. Era will be the late 40's through late sixties. Thanks


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

If it were me, I'd go with short cars; 40 ft boxcars, flatcars, tankcars, etc. Also go with shorter locos; 4 axle for diesels; short steamers (2-6-4 may be the biggest).

But larger ones may be ok with all radiuses - you'd have to test them.

1940-1960 tended to have old, shorter rolling stock anyway, unlike today's gigantic equipment.....


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

You would need short, older era cars for the 15" radius. Also and 0-4-0 switching steamer would work fine on the 15" radius track. Very basic rule of thumb, the longer the cars and locomotives, the wider curve radius they need.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If it's not too late, I'd try to eliminate those 15"curves. You will probably not be able to run 6 axle diesels or electrics, nor any cars longer than about 50 scale feet. Some of the sweetest looking locos from that era are 6 axles.

As someone said above, the only way to be absolutely certain is to try, but the odds aren't in your favor.


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

You might consider adding some of the smaller Athearn passenger cars. I think they are actually 1/100th scale and easily negotiate tight curves.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

My 4 x 8 layout uses 18" and 22" radius on my main lines and some 15" on sidings. I run 4 axle diesels and 40, 50, 56 foot cars with no issues. I also run 72 foot passenger cars with truck mounted couplers with no issue.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I model the transition era, 1957 to be exact. The majority of freight cars running at that time were 40 foot cars, with some 50 foot cars coming into the picture. 

I will agree with trying to make your curves as broad as possible. I can be difficult with smaller layouts due to the limited space, but any equipment looks better with broad curves. 

Depending on how much room you have and how far along you are, I would suggest using flex track. Don't limit yourself to the cookie cutter radius sectional track. Flex track will also have fewer joints that could cause electrical problems. Flex track also makes track fir easier because you won't have to limit yourself the available track lengths and radius curves. 

In the early 70's I had just got out of the service and was living in Florida and I could finally get back into model railroading. Being stuck in an apartment, I started a small N scale layout and one of the people at a hobby shop introduced me to flex track and the advantages it had over sectional track. I jumped on it and never looked back. 

When I finally moved home to Montana I finally had a basement. I expanded my little N scale layout into a monster with over 11 scale miles of main line track. Unfortunately, the majority of the N scale locomotives at the time were what I would call junk so I ripped everything out and started my current HO scale layout. 

I am a lot more fortunate than a lot of modelers having the space available that I do. I started handlaying my layout with code 70 track. I did make a set of standards for myself which I have stuck to. My absolute minimum main line radius is 32 inches. I was using a Kadee spiker when I started, but over time it gave up and was beyond repair and I went with Shinohara Flex track and turnouts because they were available in code 70. 

Recently I finished putting down the last of the track on my layout which included a yard and engine facility. Using flex track made the job a lot easier than trying to fit everything together with different lengths and different radius pieces of sectional track.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

PhillipL said:


> You might consider adding some of the smaller Athearn passenger cars. I think they are actually 1/100th scale and easily negotiate tight curves.


If I may...those Athearn passenger cars (the streamlined ones) are still HO (1/87) scale, but are shorter than an 85 foot passenger car should be. I believe they are around 60 (scale) feet long, and they do handle tighter curves better.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

My old Athearn BB Southern Pacific Daylight cars are 72 scale feet. 
They will run on 18" turns but look kinda funny, overhang the track quite a bit.
Only run them there to get to the station and at low speed. 
15" turns will be a problem except for sidings or yards for any cars over 40" or 6 Axle locos.

All my other rolling stock is 40' with a few 50' cars. Running late 1950s.
For late '60s longer cars would be the norm.

Magic


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

My layout will be based on the Los Angeles Junction Ry an industrial switching RR. The only passenger equipment are PVs being stored between runs &/or being worked on. Being the prototype for what we call "selective compression" they have some sharp curves. One is 85 degrees or about 10" R in HO scale & a #3 switch. Laid down a temporary 10" curve & ran 2 4 axle locos (Atlas ALCO S-2 & Athearn CF7) plus a 40' boxcar. Ran forward/reverse just fine. Tried a 50" car but it always derailed. :smilie_daumenneg: 
There's also the narrow gauge Uintah Ry that used to be in Utah. They had a few 7.5% grades & 65 degree curved. They ran two 2-6-6-2s thru that!.


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

Old hobo
"It's a turn-out, not a switch! A switch turns off a light..."
That was started by model railroaders way back when. Real trainmen are called switchmen because they throw real "switches". And locos that do switching are called switchers - not "turnouters". LOL


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

If I was running real trains, then I'd use the word "switch", but since I don't run real trains, well....

As for the locos being called switchers, well, my signature has nothing to do with locos, but thanks for the advice......


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> If I was running real trains, then I'd use the word "switch", but since I don't run real trains, well....
> 
> As for the locos being called switchers, well, my signature has nothing to do with locos, but thanks for the advice......


Been a HO modeler since 1956 & around the real RRs professionally since 1974. Either way we've always called them switches & switch engines. So model RRers who want to call them turnouts are in the *MINORITY*. LOL


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, I always like to support minorities.......but just how do you know that's a minority, I'd like to see the numbers to support that......

Anyway why does my signature matter to you so much.....? Just curious, is all......


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The reason we use the term turnout is to differentiate the track
point machine from an electric switch that operates it in our
discussions. Otherwise it doesn't matter that much what
we could call them.

Don


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Well, I always like to support minorities.......but just how do you know that's a minority, I'd like to see the numbers to support that......
> 
> Anyway why does my signature matter to you so much.....? Just curious, is all......


Because there's always been more real railroaders than model railroaders especially since real RRs have been around since the 1830s in this country. They also didn't have to worry about confusing electrical switches w/ RR switches either. Electricity wasn't invented til 18800s. It's only a few Model RRers who get confused between the two. My MR friends & me have never been confused by the two either - even the RRers who are modelers!. So why propagate that illusion because only a few people might get confused.


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

DonR said:


> The reason we use the term turnout is to differentiate the track
> point machine from an electric switch that operates it in our
> discussions. Otherwise it doesn't matter that much what
> we could call them.
> ...


That's all very obvious but why make turnout "mandatory" for a RR switch if most of us already know the difference between model & electrical switches.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

You tell us....you brought it up in a thread about car sizes....for some reason......


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> You tell us....you brought it up in a thread about car sizes....for some reason......


You'd never understand it so why bother.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Excellent question.....why bother......about nothing.....

Now, back to issues about CAR SIZES......


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

__________________
It's a turn-out, not a switch! A switch turns off a light.....makes a whole of sense about car sizes right. LOL


----------

